# Welche geflochtene UL Schnur?



## Dani1337 (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine UL Rute mit einem WG bis 5g zugelegt und mir fehlt noch eine passende Schnur. Aktuell habe ich eine Climax mig8, mit 6,5kg drauf, was natürlich viel zu viel für diese Rute ist. Als Vorfach nutze ich FC1 von Stroft mit 2,5kg.

Mir sind bis jetzt die Daiwa Prorex UL Braid mit 2,8kg und die Climax iBraid U-Light mit 3kg aufgefallen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesen geflochtenen gemacht oder kann eine weitere herausragende Schnur empfehlen?

Mir ist am wichtigsten, dass die angegebenen Tragkräfte vom Hersteller stimmen und die Schnur gut von der Rolle und durch die Ringe geht. Die Durchmesser Angaben stimmen ja eh nur in den seltensten Fällen.

Petri,

Daniel


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (3. Januar 2022)

Hi Daniel,
Climax fische ich auf den meisten meiner Rollen. Bei meinem örtlichen Händler hängen hinter der Theke fast ausschließlich Climax-Schnüre. Lasse ich mir dort eine Rolle bespulen, landet meistens eine Schnur dieses Herstellers auf der Spule. So auch auf meiner Spinnrolle, die ich fürs leichte Forellenfischen verwende. Über die Eigenschaften der Climax-Schnüre kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Gerissen ist mir die Schnur noch nicht. Ob die angegebenen 3 Kilo genau stimmen, habe ich allerdings auch noch nie überprüft.


----------



## Bilch (3. Januar 2022)

Sunline Siglon PE X8, hast auch mit 6 lb, würde aber 8 lb empfehlen (PE 0,5, was 0,116 mm entspricht). Diese fische ich selbst auf meiner UL Rute, sehr dünn und geschmeidig. Die Tragkraft (und Durchmesser) Angaben stimmen fast 100 %, nicht so wie bei anderen Schnüren, die z.B. bei 0,06 mm eine Tragkraft von 5 kg versprechen.

Sehe aber, dass sie teurer geworden ist und dass man auch in der Bucht keine günstigere Großspule mehr kaufen kann


----------



## Timo.Keibel (3. Januar 2022)

Dani1337 schrieb:


> Climax iBraid U-Light


Elmar Elfers hattest Du die Schnur nicht gefischt oder verwechsle ich das gerade?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Januar 2022)

Ich habe die Climax Blade Line und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Orothred (3. Januar 2022)

*Shimano Kairiki 0,06mm*

Fische ich selbst auf mehreren Rollen, Preis-Leistung ist hier unschlagbar meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Vanner (3. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Shimano Kairiki 0,06mm


Die habe ich auch gestern gerade aufgespult, mal sehen wie die sich macht.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Januar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> *Shimano Kairiki 0,06mm*
> 
> Fische ich selbst auf mehreren Rollen, Preis-Leistung ist hier unschlagbar meiner Meinung nach


Die habe ich auch auf einer Rolle. Fischt sich ebenfalls prima.


----------



## huchenfan_in (7. Januar 2022)

Ich habe auf zwei Rollen die Lizzard Line von IronClaw und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## BaFO (7. Januar 2022)

Hallo Daniel,

ich benutze auch die Sunline Siglon x8, allerding in PE 1,0 (ca 0,17mm). Die macht nen super Eindruck und ist kein steifes Tau.

Auf der Ul Baitcaster habe ich momentan ne dünne Shimano Kairiki, auch die ist nicht schlecht. Die Climax Schnüre genießen auch einen guten Ruf, denke auch zurecht.

Gerade im Ul-Bereich kommt es auch auf die Geschmeidigkeit an, deshalb wäre vllt sogar die Berkley Nanofil etwas für dein Vorhaben. Da kenn ich allerdings die Durchmesser nicht genau (fängt wohl bei 0,10mm an). Und die muss man auch mögen, das fällt auch nicht jedem leicht. 

Wie sieht es denn bei extrem dünnem Geflecht mit der Knotenfestigkeit aus? Hat da jmd Erfahrungswerte? Und wofür willst Du die Ul-Rute hauptsächlich nutzen (Forellensee oder z.B. leichte jigs etc)?

LG Max


----------



## Michael.S (7. Januar 2022)

Im Ulraleicht Berreich bin ich jetzt zur Mono zurückgekehrt , die leichten Köder fliegen mit Mono weiter , Stroft 0,12 - 0,14 und alles ist gut


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Januar 2022)

Die exakte Tragkraft ist wichtig? Na mal ehrlich, wenn beim UL Fischen die Tragkraft der dünnsten erhältlichen geflochtenen Schnur noch um 1 Kg niedriger ist als angegeben, reicht das doch immernoch für diese Angelart...


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Januar 2022)

Moin moin,
fische auch die Kairiki in 0.06mm, auf meiner UL und die Schnur wirft sich wie sau, kein Vergleich( meine Meinung), zur Stroft GTM 0.14mm.
Die Stroft habe ich auf der Ersatzspule und habe beides ausprobiert. 
Durch die Beschichtung, gleitet die Shimano, deutlich besser durch die Ringe und erzielt auch mehr Wurfweite.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (27. Januar 2022)

statt der tragkraft, sollte die bruch- oder reisslast angegeben werden - find ich sinnvoller.


----------



## Dani1337 (27. Januar 2022)

Habe mir nun die stroft gtp r in 2,5kg zugelegt und bin zufrieden.  mega rund , fein und gut zum werfen. Einen vergleich zu weiteren ul schnüren kann ich leider nicht ziehen, da ich keine andere zum werfen besitze. Die climax ul wäre es wohl ansonsten geworden, wobei ich da nicht wusste ob ich mir diese oder die shimano kairiki besorgen soll. Vielen Dank


----------



## HerrZebra (23. Juni 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> *Shimano Kairiki 0,06mm*
> 
> Fische ich selbst auf mehreren Rollen, Preis-Leistung ist hier unschlagbar meiner Meinung nach



Welche Kairiki meinst du bzw. ihr ? Kairiki 4 oder 8? Und da es keine 0,08 gibt, würde auch noch die 0,1 für eine 5g Ul Rute passen?


----------



## crashnorg (23. Juni 2022)

+1 für die Climax ibraid u-light. Mir hat vor allem die verschleißfestigkeit im Vergleich zu anderen Schnüren gefallen. Die 0.04 ist allerdings nur ein Hauch von Schnur, ein Fehler beim Werfen mit Ködern schwerer als 5 Gramm und die Schnur ist durch. Würde eher zur 0.06 raten, momentan fische ich für viele Anwendungen die 0.08 und bin sehr happy damit.


----------



## Orothred (23. Juni 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Welche Kairiki meinst du bzw. ihr ? Kairiki 4 oder 8? Und da es keine 0,08 gibt, würde auch noch die 0,1 für eine 5g Ul Rute passen?



Die 8er mein ich, so, wie ich sie verlinkt habe. Was spricht gegen 0,06?


----------



## HerrZebra (23. Juni 2022)

Was dagegen spricht?
Tragkraft? Bin halt gerne auf der sicheren Seite.Wobei bei dem 8er es eh mehr ist wie bei dem 4er.
Müsste die 0,1 nicht abriebfester sein wie die 0,06?

Ja, Climax wäre auch noch ne Option. Muss erstmal schauen was km Laden vorrätig ist...


----------

